# new canadian



## rantheman (Apr 29, 2004)

new canadian here glad to share the knowledge


----------



## supertech (Apr 29, 2004)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2004)

rantheman welcome to IM!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 30, 2004)

Welcome...what part of Canada are you from...I live on the east coast (NS)???


----------



## rantheman (Apr 30, 2004)

i live on vancouver island.  as far from you as is possible


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 30, 2004)

I think Canada is taking this site over.
oh yeah welcome


----------



## Mr.Attitude (May 4, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------

